# Breakthrough!



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It seems my patience has paid off! This morning when I went into the den to feed the mice, not only did both Bandit and Rogue come out to greet me, but Rogue actually walked out onto my hand and right up to my shoulder! It was SO CUTE! For the past week or so they've both been letting me touch them, but only if they're in the cage and only if they come up to my hand. I still hadn't been able to pick them up without them freaking out, but Rogue got right up on me and didn't want to go back into his cage when I had to leave for work. *squeeeeee* They're growing so much, too! I can't get over how cute they are!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

That's great! I love that feeling when an animal begins to trust you enough to crawl onto your hand willingly.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww yay! My friend fell in love with my boy Aussie (the jumpy boy) so I let her have him as he was for sure a male & I have been worrying about the 2 boys fighting. She says he's still jumpy, but a sweetie & will sit on her shoulder. She nicknamed him 'Cricket' lol. My boy, Jazz is still chill & so far he doesn't smell that bad...nothing like my old male & his 'parts' aren't as big lol...idk if that's why? Glad your mice are trusting you now, they are really fun pets once they are tamed. You will have to post more pics of yours...did you manage to adopt out all of the ones you took in?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I did! The other three found good homes--two of them went together to a family with kids who have owned a variety of hamsters but not mice. We had long chats about care, etc, and I showed the mom how to build a bin cage the way I had with a divider that could easily be installed at the first sign of aggression between the two. One boy was adopted out to a local college student who has owned mice his whole life and wanted a furry little roommate.  I was very happy with the homes they found. 
It might be the parts--my boys have, well... large parts. And they're growing. And they smell. But they're cut and fun so it's OK.
I'll try to get some pics tonight if they are nice and let me hold them again.   
So glad Jazz is doing well, and I love that the jumpy one is now Cricket! How perfect!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

That's good! After seeing all the colours mice come in, its tempting to get more! I think I would want to go thru a breeder tho to get the sexes accurate! They even come in Hairless! I've never seen a Hairless mouse...I would love one! Yeh Cricket is a perfect name for him he could jump so high! & I'm glad I don't have to worry about either of them getting hurt in a fight...the friend who took him's mum has an Austrailian Shepherd & she was amazed he had the exact colouring as the dog! He was a cutie & glad I'm gonna still get to see him


----------

